# Outlook



## Not Sure (Nov 10, 2014)

http://epawaweather.com/2014/11/epawa-winter-2014-2015-outlook/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 11, 2014)

There's a thread for all the 2014-2015 Winter Forecasts.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's a thread for all the 2014-2015 Winter Forecasts.



Yep...My bad ,maybe a Mod fix


----------

